
Lying With Statistics - iamwil
http://www.physics.smu.edu/~pseudo/LieStat/
======
paulbaumgart
"Have you ever heard the announcer say that the batter has struck out 10 times
in a row and is "due" for a hit? Same fallacy. _Each at-bat is an independent
trial; previous attempts have no influence on the current one. The probability
of a hit is just the same as before._ If this batter is striking out a lot,
maybe the batting coach had better get busy!"

 _Independent_? Maybe if the batter is a robot with anterograde amnesia, but
otherwise this is really a poor example of probabilistic independence. :-)

------
iamwil
I didn't know about the very last one about average annual returns being
multiplied instead of added, but it makes sense, now that I think about it.

~~~
jfornear
Do you go to SMU? I haven't met anyone there that frequents HN

~~~
kd5bjo
I did for grad school until about a year ago.

------
billswift
I read Huff's "How to Lie with Statistics" a couple of decades ago. It's a
real eye opener, as well as being a short, easy read.

